

Chat startup Chatterous (YC W08) throws gauntlet down against proprietary closed chat widgets - rantfoil
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/03/chat-startup-chatterous-gets-widgets-more-users/

======
scryb222
Excellent article...can't wait to take a crack at that new API

